# Tomcat - JSP läuft nicht



## aicha (30. Jul 2009)

Hi ,

Meine JSPs laufen bei mir nicht. Ich habe eine richtige Verzeichnisstruktur angelegt und die web.xml im WEB-INF und die server.xml im CONF richtig angepasst. Ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

       HTTP Status 404 -
       description: The requested resource () is not available.


----------



## maki (31. Jul 2009)

Verwendest du auch die richtige URL?
Was steht im log?


----------



## FArt (31. Jul 2009)

aicha hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe eine richtige Verzeichnisstruktur angelegt und die web.xml im WEB-INF und die server.xml im CONF richtig angepasst.



Was ist "richtig"? Ich nehme an, wenn es richtig wäre, würde es klappen.

Tipp: tutorial tomcat jsp - Google-Suche


----------

